# Bluetooth earphones for sporting



## mrs quoad (Oct 1, 2017)

I HAVE owned a set of Beltron blah blah jiggedy flooh flah 50s, and a set of Aftershokz Trekz Titanium. 



Spoiler: Experiences of the above



The former felt 500% plastic. They were sort of alright, but never quite worked, were a bit mingey on the bass, and had questionable and variable battery life. And felt just horrible. The plastic control casing felt as if it would fall apart at any moment. And the promised sweatproof qualities felt more like an aspiration than a promise. 

The Aftershokz are great, sort of, for what they are. But what they are is >£100, the cat's worst enemy (if they're not in the car she hunts them out and batters the crap out of them until they're upstairs by our bed. Usually loudly, and at 3am), fucked in one ear (see last point) and chronically bass deficient.



So, yeah. I would like to find sth that's reasonably well built, preferably feels pretty solid (the Trekz were great here) and delivers pretty ear damaging bass (the Trekz were terrible hear) for at least a coupla hours. 

And sweatproof. 

Any recommendations?

Payday has just been around, so... erm. Probably £50 (slightly painful) to £100ish (aaaaagggg) tops. 

Comments on the positively weird double individual ear pods on Amazon also welcome. 

This still feels like a really weird market to me. Tonnes of offerings. Most of them offered at or around "half price," which makes me instantly suspicious. And often with 1-400 glowing reviews. Which stops being a helpful guide, when so many similar products offer similar ratings. 

Tah.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 2, 2017)

I am intrigued and horrified by these in equal measure: https://www.amazon.co.uk/SoundPEATS...=8-1-spons&keywords=Bluetooth+earphones&psc=1

I suspect they would be unnecessarily heavy, awkward, and hit and miss wrt sizing. But I'm still a bit intrigued.

Edit: having unpicked my confused feelings somewhat, I think part of the appeal is their resemblance to Sennheisers' uglier earbuds, with their oversized bass drivers hanging off the earpods. Equally, a set of Sennheiser IE7s were undoubtedly the shittest set of (well over £100) earphones I've ever owned, as the fuckers absolutely did not fit my ears. 

So, yeah. On consideration, I fancy those bc their batteries look like bass drivers, which they're not; and I have dire past experience of similar form factors. So _perhaps not. _


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 2, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> I am intrigued and horrified by these in equal measure: https://www.amazon.co.uk/SoundPEATS...=8-1-spons&keywords=Bluetooth+earphones&psc=1





> Colour: _Dark_ black



Soooo, not black then? Black is black, #000000, either it's black or it's a dark shade of a non-black colour.

If you can have dark black, does that mean you can have light white? 

Product fail.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 2, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Soooo, not black then? Black is black, #000000, either it's black or it's a dark shade of a non-black colour.
> 
> If you can have dark black, does that mean you can have light white?
> 
> Product fail.


Yeah. I noticed that, too


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 3, 2017)

In ear headphones used to look like this







and their main characteristic was that they actually stayed in your ears.

Now everyone makes earbuds and they just don't stay in .  And it's not just me.  My fully scientific sample of 3 people in the office all have problems keeping them in.  You can still buy the old in ear ones but not bluetooth ones AFAIK.

Does anyone know of any robust bluetooth in ear ones?


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 3, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> I am intrigued and horrified by these in equal measure: https://www.amazon.co.uk/SoundPEATS...=8-1-spons&keywords=Bluetooth+earphones&psc=1



If they can't even spell truly, I'm not buying them


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 6, 2017)

I have ordered some MONSTER iSPORT VICTORY bluetooth headphones, in turquoise.

They were rated #1 by either a Graun or Independent review of 15 awsum headphones for sporting, they're under £100 (errr, £95 for black, £86 for nurgle green or £75 for tzeentch blue. WORK THAT ONE OUT, GODS OF CHAOS.)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01M613QTP/ref=pe_3187911_185740111_TE_item?th=1

Tbh, I quite liked the look of the Sennheiser Momentums, but they're £160 (ouch), reviews say the fit is shite, reviews say that the leather neck band fucking reeks like an alsatian's jockstrap in no time flat of sweating, and the bass is apparently... well, normal. I.e., actually appropriate for normal (NOT SPORTING) use.

Boses also got middling reviews FOR SPORTING, whilst some utterly awesome weird bass-filled pods of doom cost sth like £25o from some other oddball manufacturer, and give three hours per charge (BUT WITH A CASE THAT PROVIDES FIVE CHARGES), fuck that.

I hope these will support me in becoming less fat. Poor earphones have caused a considerable disintegration in workouts in recent months.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 6, 2017)

And some of the other weird models just look batshit. Weird hooky things that seem to squidge into your ears, godawfully weird add ons for ten billion pounds that measure your in-ear HR, fucking automated in-ear training instructors (you fucking what?), and shit. So, yeah. Shit. Fuck that shit. Fuck it hard, that shit.


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 6, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> I hope these will support me in becoming less fat.


If you eat the earphones instead of pies, I confidently predict success!


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 6, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> If you eat the earphones instead of pies, I confidently predict success!


Could get a lot of turquoise Frey bentos for £75.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 9, 2017)

Being a cheap bastard, I ordered some from ebay for £4.19.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 10, 2017)

The monsters arrived this avo. At a first listen, they're ducking tremendous. Really properly outstanding actual sound quality (duck knows how but I accidentally started off the Serbian chamber orchestra's live recording of Handel, or sth, and the soundscape (I will never fucking use that word again) and fineness of detail was the fucjing bimb) and rock ard bass, too.

They actually fit, and actually provide great noise isolation, so that kinda smashed the Trekz a wee bit out of the park. Particularly wrt bass. And the build quality is about 4bn times better than the Beltrons. V v v v v light, too. 

Off to the gym. Looking forward to a hard row!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2020)

Anyone got any up to date recommendations? I have an iphone 7 and bought some bluetooth earphones that would fall out if i wore them running or cycling


----------



## han (Nov 17, 2020)

I've got these, and love them. £30.



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07WLNKV2L/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_t1_Ei2SFbT2DQDMY?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
		


They're never going to fall out. 
They're not mega high range but absolutely fine for when I'm walking round the park listening to podcasts. If I wanted incredible sound quality for music I'd go for something pricier but these are great for the price.


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2020)

These are excellent and recommended by loads of sports sites.



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B018XNGQOE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_t1_hB3SFbA59BQMM
		


They use bone conduction technology, meaning you can listen to your music while still being able to hear what's going on around you. Useful when running/cycling on roads and pavements.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 17, 2020)

These have been fine for me:



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07STWGHGB/
		


Also they have magnets so they stick together and turn into a necklace when you're not using them.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 17, 2020)

I’m a Bose wanker

got the sport in ears and they stay in place for running,  burpees etc

probably overkill but they work for me and I was a bit of a wireless in ear hater to start with









						Bose Sport Earbuds | Bose
					

True wireless Bluetooth sport earbuds from Bose featuring lifelike sound and a comfortably secure fit. Shop Bose Sport Earbuds today.




					www.bose.co.uk
				




Sounds are good but not noise cancelling


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 17, 2020)

strung out said:


> These are excellent and recommended by loads of sports sites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll second these though Mrs Quoads comments at the start of the thread was accurate. For cycling they are amazing.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 17, 2020)

The Aftershokz are good if you only want them for cycling or running outside IMO. The sound leakage is terrible though - wearing them anywhere with people around would be pretty antisocial. 

I just use a cheapish pair with hooks similar to the ones han mentioned, although made by MPow. They do the job fine and it won't be a disaster when I inevitably chuck them in the washing machine (in fact these ones have been through once I think).


----------

